

System infrastructure tweaks Shopify made to handle the load of Cyber Monday - ten4backdoor
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6962406-shopify-infrastructure-upgrades-power-a-record-breaking-cyber-monday

======
nasalgoat
Most of this is pretty standard scaling advice - except the "Tobi" caching,
which has some good ideas I haven't seen elsewhere.

~~~
lnmx
DHH describes a similar caching scheme here:

[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3113-how-key-based-cache-
expi...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3113-how-key-based-cache-expiration-
works)

------
James_Henry2
Im surprised how transparent this is. Halfing response time on a system that
large is no easy task.

------
exabrial
What is there system written in? just curious

~~~
Wisqnet
Shopify itself is written in Ruby using the Rails framework. I believe we're
one of the oldest and largest Rails projects out there.

Some parts of our infrastructure are written in other frameworks (e.g. Thin)
and languages (e.g. Go).

